
Ask HN: What are some product management communities online? - soneca
I am a frontend developer&#x2F;bootstrapping founder, and I am interested in learning about and becoming a Product Manager.<p>Where can I virtually hang out to learn more about Product Management?<p>If there is any PM reading this, I would love to be some sort of apprentice (as a volunteer - I just moved to the US and will get my work permit to work here in two months).
======
mud_dauber
Reddit & Slack have multiple, active PM communities. There’s no one “master”
source of information, so bookmark several of them. Pragmatic is probably the
best known of several companies that offer training & certifications. I also
have a directory of ~300 PM bookmarks on my personal page, organized by topic:
bjpcjp.github.io/prodmgmt.

Finally: google “product camp” for events in your city.

------
lucasverra
start here, kinda high level but their are building a community around it =>
[https://www.producthunt.com/@villaumbrosia/made](https://www.producthunt.com/@villaumbrosia/made)

